# Glyphosate and......



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Here's a fun game, 

Go to google and type Glyphosate and......into the search bar. Then add any condition you can think of and enjoy the plethora of articles.


In a short minute I checked out:

Retardation
Autism
Erectile dysfunction
Birth defects
Cancer
Homosexuality
Addiction


Yup....all caused by Roundup. Who knew?------SS


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Along with about 200 pesticides, and then separate out the peer reviewed science, and apply it to wildlife management. Or just keep spitting in the face of conservation, because we all know how great the last 20 years has been.........

Anyone have any bets on when sage grouse will be listed? No, not glyphosate related, but several of the 200 others.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> Here's a fun game,
> 
> Go to google and type Glyphosate and......into the search bar. Then add any condition you can think of and enjoy the plethora of articles.
> 
> ...


Could not do it in context on the waterfowl thread could you?.................http://utahwildlife.net/forum/16-waterfowl/126425-adding-insult-injury.html


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Didn't want to hijack that thread beating a dead horse so I started a new one. You should be proud Lone......I googled Glyphosate and encouraged others to do the same. 

Dang it.....baldness, fatness, and senility are on the list. I may be doomed! I'll have to check to see if exposure to Glyphosate causes one to be sarcastic. I may not be to blame for my condition after all. 

Somewhere amidst the bias lies the truth. Like Goob always says, don't let the truth get in the way of a good story. 

Crap! Alzheimer's, diabetes, depression, and ADHD......MERCY!-----SS


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Can't be linked to sarcasm:x.....but Tourette's is a real possibility.

Crappy driving has not been linked to Glyphosate exposure but the presence of underwear skid marks is a likely indicator.------SS


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> Didn't want to hijack that thread beating a dead horse so I started a new one. You should be proud Lone......I googled Glyphosate and encouraged others to do the same.
> 
> Dang it.....baldness, fatness, and senility are on the list. I may be doomed! I'll have to check to see if exposure to Glyphosate causes one to be sarcastic. I may not be to blame for my condition after all.
> 
> ...


So if it has done this to you, do you think it might have an effect on wildlife, and therefor hunting? Yeah, probably not...........

I said separate out the peer reviewed science for a reason. Math is empirical, it is what you do with it that makes the difference.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Soooooo.....Shots of RoundUp and Jack is probably not good for you? Dang.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

longbow said:


> Soooooo.....Shots of RoundUp and Jack is probably not good for you? Dang.


Margaritas, Monsanto says its safe as table salt.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Safe as salt.....what's that supposed to mean? Add high blood pressure and arterial sclerosis to the list. Thanks for the heads up Monsatano.------SS


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> Safe as salt.....what's that supposed to mean? Add high blood pressure and arterial sclerosis to the list. Thanks for the heads up Monsatano.------SS


I guess I should have said they use to say "safe as table salt". They were successfully sued for false advertisement, and can no longer make that claim.

But drink up, don't let me and a bunch scientific type nerds ruin the party. They say pot will make you stupid, and alcohol will ruin your liver, and meth will make you crazy, but who really knows......party on!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

A quarter says sage grouse will not be listed in 2015.


Hey, glyp is boring. Google "selenium" if you want some good reading.

.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

Oh snap! There goes another three hours.-----SS


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> A quarter says sage grouse will not be listed in 2015.
> 
> Hey, glyp is boring. Google "selenium" if you want some good reading.
> 
> .


It is very likely, but given the scale of declines, when the listing comes, it will be bigger than anything ever seen. The reason being is that the management plan is what is killing them. So everyone is frantically "managing" oblivious to what is going on.


----------



## Lonetree (Dec 4, 2010)

Springville Shooter said:


> Oh snap! There goes another three hours.-----SS


It should only take milliseconds, but maybe not for everyone.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

wyogoob said:


> A quarter says sage grouse will not be listed in 2015.
> 
> Hey, glyp is boring. Google "selenium" if you want some good reading.
> 
> .


Now there's a bet I won't take!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

check this out!!!!


----------



## Mavis13 (Oct 29, 2007)

Springville Shooter said:


> Here's a fun game,
> 
> Go to google and type Glyphosate and......into the search bar. Then add any condition you can think of and enjoy the plethora of articles.
> 
> ...


My Dad used a crap load of round up in our yard when I was young.
Sure explains a lot....


----------

